# My first ever tank.. 10G planted with RCS



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

This is it.. after months of research online and preparation. I borrowed my sister's point and shoot camera and took a couple photos of my 10G tank. Lots of my equipments , plants and the shrimps are from BCA members, what a great forum this is !! If you can see a little red dot in the picture, it's a cherry shrimp , the camera wouldn't focus on the shrimp, maybe I will try another time..

Still got a big chunk of flame moss floating around that I don't know what to do with. This is my first time actually having my own aquarium so if there are any suggestions or things to improve please let me know !! I will keep uploading pictures in the future.

Thanks for looking !!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a nice set up, your shrimp should love it. How many rcs do you currently have?


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I got 25 shrimps from another member here, I found at least 3 of them died  the rest seems to be doing ok, it's very hard to find them in the tank though they seem to be hiding a lot


----------

